

Will work for a macbook air - hacker13

Looking to get my wife a 15" macbook air - but currently lacking in extra funds to do so.<p>However! I am a senior developer at a funded startup, with experience on both frontend and backend development, specializing in Python, Django, most PHP-based frameworks. I am looking to trade some of my expertise for a Macbook. Got a project you're working on that needs a developer? Looking for someone to set up some servers? I'm open to any and all ideas, email me at willworkformacbook@gmail.com
======
mcarrano
The largest screen size for a Macbook Air is 13in unless you know something
the rest of us don't.

Sorry, I don't have a project for you but hopefully someone has one for you so
you can get the Macbook Air.

